# ls7 clutch master cylinder?



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

will the ls7 clutch master cylinder work on the ls2 gto. My gto has the ls7 setup and I would prefer to utilize the ls7 slave cylinder. will this work?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know why you want to use the LS7 slave but it won't fit if you're trying to put it in a GTO. The transaxle is different on a Z06 than our transmission and thus the dimensions are different. The bellows are a nice touch but it only seals off the outside of the piston. The inside cylinder seal is where the input shaft goes through it and doesn't have a bellows. The best thing you can do is put on a remote bleeder on ours and bleed top to bottom frequently.

Z06 LS7 Clutch Slave Cylinder - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

